# Lighting help in my 75g



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

I am curently running a 48" Hagen GLO t5 ho light in my 75g and im worried it may be too much for my plants most of them have the algae you see in the pic no idea what type it is. I have transfered all my unaffected plants to other tanks for now even lost 3 completly, any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe you have the lights on too long. How long do you run them each day?


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

normaly 7hrs on the timer switched to 6 a month ago to no avail new plants started getting it as well any idea what type of algae it is? Also there is no sunlight hitting the tank any part of the day.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

From pics its kinda hard to tell. Looks like brown and black brush. Black brush = too much light and not enough flow. Or Staghorn, which means more water changes and more flow.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Depending on plants I'd dose Excel to see if it works? I only see Anubias, Water Sprite, and Cryp. Cryp might melt a bit with dosing excel. At least mine did with overdosing.


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

Going to try the excel and a powerhead for now just checked the flow from my filter (rena xp3) thinking that may be the problem. 
other than a few amazon swords the plants mentioned are the only ones i left in)

Thanks so much


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Found a website that I referred to a while back when I had more algae troubles: James' Planted Tank - Algae Guide


----------

